# Strange background vocal thread



## regenmusic (Oct 23, 2014)

Another awesome thread idea of mine that probably will not take off.

Came across this very interesting background vocal that almost sounds like a mellotron in places.





Ina Martell »


----------



## gregorx (Jan 25, 2020)

I hung in there for 1:41. I'd like to see someone beat that.


----------



## regenmusic (Oct 23, 2014)

I could fire back but bullies expose themselves for what they are doing.


----------



## pianozach (May 21, 2018)

................

​


----------



## SONNET CLV (May 31, 2014)

Sorry, but my taste in German music has never been wedded to such stuff as this.


----------



## regenmusic (Oct 23, 2014)

This topic was trolled. I don't care what you think about the song. The topic was to list some other songs that have unusual background vocals.


----------



## pianozach (May 21, 2018)

regenmusic said:


> This topic was trolled. I don't care what you think about the song. The topic was to list some other songs that have unusual background vocals.


I don't get it.

You post a thread theme titled *Strange background vocal thread*, but post a video to an odd pop song sung in German with no background vocals at all.

One person replies that they could only listen for less than two minutes, and you call him a bully.

Someone else posts that they don't like this sort of music, and you claim your topic's been trolled.

I submit that you trolled your own topic.


----------



## regenmusic (Oct 23, 2014)

Funny you cannot hear the background vocals as that's because they're STRANGE.....they are clearly there!


----------



## Varick (Apr 30, 2014)

regenmusic said:


> Another awesome thread idea of mine that probably will not take off.


LMAO!!! I'm not laughing at you, I'm just laughing at how that was your first sentence and then saw how this thread went after that. You gotta laugh dude, you called it!

V


----------

